# 2013 IBO Schedule



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

In light of all the recent controversy.... the new schedule is posted on the website at http://www.ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=114 - everyone make your reservations now!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Interesting. It looks as though the Southern Triple Crown is gone. But they have a Winter National and a Spring National in the Southeast.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

shootist said:


> Interesting. It looks as though the Southern Triple Crown is gone. But they have a Winter National and a Spring National in the Southeast.


Yeah, I noticed that. Not really surprising I guess with the lack of turnout for the STC. Change is a constant, but in all honesty, glad to see the schedule and get ready to just move on to the next tournament year.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Looks like they still have Bedford and Erie!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Would love to see something up in NY again.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I bet the worlds will be back at Ellicottevile next year!!!

Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cloverdale and PA for me.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

vabowdog said:


> I bet the worlds will be back at Ellicottevile next year!!!
> 
> Dewayne


2013 is listed as same at 2012...in Pa. 

ellicottville would be awesome again though!


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

So.... do the indoor tournaments count toward S.O.Y. ? Or will it be just the 3 legs and worlds?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

So what's going to count for SOY and I hope not on ellicottville or ill never be able to go to world


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

hmmmmmm....:set1_thinking:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anheuser-Busch Farms Oh my Gosh I'm going to be a mess!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like they dropped the florida site from the STC and did away with the STC. other than that...i'm waiting to see if there are going to be any rule changes.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

rock77 said:


> Anheuser-Busch Farms Oh my Gosh I'm going to be a mess!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!


my drinking team will have an archery problem.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I am already planning and cannot wait till next year's 3d season to come.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

So the winter national and the spring national are individual events? Will there be a Buckle at each or for both? Or will there be a buckle at all? Interesting. If anyone hears anything let me know.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Hallsway said:


> So the winter national and the spring national are individual events? Will there be a Buckle at each or for both? Or will there be a buckle at all? Interesting. If anyone hears anything let me know.


I would doubt a buckle at either event, even the southern triple crown last year 1st place was the only buckle given out, each individual shoot a small plaque was given...


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I would doubt a buckle at either event, even the southern triple crown last year 1st place was the only buckle given out, each individual shoot a small plaque was given...


Driving 8 hours and hotel rooms for maybe a plaque....don't know.....not sure.....I'll have to see.....hopefully new leadership will make it more appealing.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there a difference between a plaque and a buckle?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

WOW! 3 shoots are inside of 9 hours. Two more are inside of 6 hours. Two more are inside of 11 hours! Virginian's actually have pretty good access to MOST of the IBO shoots.
I bet the Harrisburg, Pa shoot draws a large crowd. I may be wrong but I believe that shoot will over time increase the number of archers shooting more than one IBO tournament. I expect it will bump up the world shoot participation.

As much as I like shooting ASA K45 there is only one ASA shoot that is 9 or less hours away and two are over well over 16 hours. It's really not practical to think I can shoot more than a few of them at most. I'm fairly certain the ASA is a better organization and I do like their tournaments more if i want to shoot a "schedule" of events the IBO is my only option.

:wink: Damn you IBO!!!! Please make a "known" class so my decision will be easy!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bigjono said:


> Is there a difference between a plaque and a buckle?


Cant wear a plaque on a belt.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigjono said:


> Is there a difference between a plaque and a buckle?


A plaque you usually hang on a wall, a buckle you wear at the end of a belt usually around your waist...


----------

